
WinRAR bug found and patched after 19 years - draugadrotten
https://searchsecurity.techtarget.com/news/252458300/WinRAR-bug-found-and-patched-after-19-years
======
campuscodi
Already under active exploitation:
[https://twitter.com/360TIC/status/1099987939818299392](https://twitter.com/360TIC/status/1099987939818299392)

